# Something wrong with film photography in Toronto



## timor (May 1, 2014)

No good, enthusiasts of film photography in Toronto seem to die fast. 
I have two interesting cameras on local Craigslist: Olympus SP 35 and Spotmatic F with fabulous SMC 1.4/50, both in excellent condition and not even shadow of an interest.


----------



## Derrel (May 1, 2014)

Not enough young, bearded hipsters living in Toronto. If it were Austin,Texas, or Portland,Oregon, the hipster/artist-y set would already have taken both of those fine cameras off your hands!


----------



## timor (May 1, 2014)

Weather improves, maybe that will add some artistic flair to the mind set of local folks.


----------



## dxqcanada (May 1, 2014)

You probably will get more interest from the APUG forum, there are a number of locals there.


----------



## minicoop1985 (May 1, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Not enough young, bearded hipsters living in Toronto. If it were Austin,Texas, or Portland,Oregon, the hipster/artist-y set would already have taken both of those fine cameras off your hands!



There's probably no Lomography store either. 

Wait a minute... I'm young, have facial hair, shoot film cameras.... NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## pixmedic (May 1, 2014)

Film is dead!
God save the Queen!


----------



## compur (May 1, 2014)

Move.


----------



## Derrel (May 1, 2014)

compur said:


> Move.



To Amuuuurica. Or...if you insist on staying in Canada, move to Vancouver....plenty of hipster culture there!!!

But seriously...the APUG suggestion might be a good one, or the manual focus photo forum...the Pentax is a sweeeet camera!!!


----------



## dxqcanada (May 1, 2014)

You can also try to wait for the PHSC fair
FAIR | phsc.ca

*PHSC SPRING FAIR*
Soccer Centre
Woodbridge ON
May 25, 2014


----------



## cgw (May 1, 2014)

timor said:


> No good, enthusiasts of film photography in Toronto seem to die fast.
> I have two interesting cameras on local Craigslist: Olympus SP 35 and Spotmatic F with fabulous SMC 1.4/50, both in excellent condition and not even shadow of an interest.



Dunno. Try strolling around the PHSC "Big One" this month. No higher concentration of film geeks in one spot anytime in the GTA than there. I can feel your pain. Looking at off-loading some or all of my medium format gear. 

Tried Kijiji yet?


----------



## timor (May 2, 2014)

Not sure if I gonna be able to get to spring fair this year. Kind of busy schedule for the next two months. No rush, I have "problem" with parting with my gear.


----------

